# Quick Clean This Afternoon



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Not sure ive ever posted some pics of the mk2 before but pretty happy with the results after a good 4 hours cleaning. Least to say im shattered! Will hopefully get a mini progress thread up soon to bore you all...












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks fantastic mate. Worth the hard work


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

And then it rained. 

Looks nice!


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Cheers guys

Luckily i got the sealent on before dark so hopefully that should help protect it from the rain for a bit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks great. What products did you use?

Have you got a build thread?

If not could you tell me what grill that is and what suspension you are running?

Cheers,


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bowen said:


> Looks great. What products did you use?
> 
> Have you got a build thread?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate

No build thread as of yet, its lowered on h&r springs, imo it he perfect height decent handling and not uncomfortable at all. The grill is just a homeycomb one from ebay. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 0815380131. I had it sprayed gloss black.

Products used were autobrite magifoam, super resin polish, extra gloss protection and a lot of patience/elbow grease.

Nikos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Look real well the paint work Nikos! 
Wish mine would shine like that, it will soon after I've had it paint corrected.

Not a personal fan of the de badge rear though. And hope your enjoying your cobra exhaust and the awesome sound! Figment looks well around the audi sports valance


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply nikos, H&R springs and that grill are on the list!

Nice one. Love the look for your TT.


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

legend139 said:


> Look real well the paint work Nikos!
> Wish mine would shine like that, it will soon after I've had it paint corrected.
> 
> Not a personal fan of the de badge rear though. And hope your enjoying your cobra exhaust and the awesome sound! Figment looks well around the audi sports valance


Cheers bud.

To be fair my paintworkisnt perfect but with a lot of hard work you can get it to look very good.

Shame your not a fan pf the de-badge i really love it the smooth rear end looks so clean and tidy! Had audi have put a v6 badge on I might have left that haha shame they didnt.

The cobra exhaust is spot on mate love it and yeah fills the holes of the sports diffuser perfectly. I love it how the cobra tailpipes are fully asjustable you can sit them 100% perfectly unlike other exhausts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bowen said:


> Thanks for the reply nikos, H&R springs and that grill are on the list!
> 
> Nice one. Love the look for your TT.


Yeah highly recommend the both of them mate, that grill i posted is the cheapest you'll find as well and the quality is top notch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

